# spain in the next 4-6 wks hopefully



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

bit of time out needed for me and the mrs may do a bit of a tour etc
watch out party animals about !


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> bit of time out needed for me and the mrs may do a bit of a tour etc
> watch out party animals about !


You can join Steve on his tour - knows all the best places and how to have a good time


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> You can join Steve on his tour - knows all the best places and how to have a good time


no problem i will even buy the first coffee,s for u all
might get a bit tempted with the weather and swimming pools and have to stay longer though  thats if i can get myself back on the plane after that is


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> no problem i will even buy the first coffee,s for u all
> might get a bit tempted with the weather and swimming pools and have to stay longer though  thats if i can get myself back on the plane after that is


Coffee?? COFFEE??!?! Just cos you're practically teetotal at the mo, don't make me suffer too!!!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> bit of time out needed for me and the mrs may do a bit of a tour etc
> watch out party animals about !


Nice to hear you are thinking holiday, you will have to let me know the dates, and where you are thinking of going, wife & I might just join you! Things are getting us down over here, thinking of selling house off cheap, banking money, & f******g off. Hope you are feeling better, regards griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DO IT SHAUN!!!! and you Griz, its about time we all met you! So sort it out and let us know where and when and we´ll get a posse together and come and find you!!!!! Hurry up tho while flights are still cheap!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> DO IT SHAUN!!!! and you Griz, its about time we all met you! So sort it out and let us know where and when and we´ll get a posse together and come and find you!!!!! Hurry up tho while flights are still cheap!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


I just might do that, I am starting on the house tomorrow!!! , Lawns today, order skip get rid of my mapieism, then see what happens, I do miss juans bar, actually both of them, & the marina at benalmedena, rgards griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

GO ON DO IT!!!!!! BOTH OF YOU, WITH YOU "BETTER" HALVES... KIDS...???? Whats to stop you? DO IT. we wanna see you!!

Jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> GO ON DO IT!!!!!! BOTH OF YOU, WITH YOU "BETTER" HALVES... KIDS...???? Whats to stop you? DO IT. we wanna see you!!
> 
> Jo


I am on to the estate agents, I am going to get an up to date valuation, & get rid. griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> I am on to the estate agents, I am going to get an up to date valuation, & get rid. griz


Well at least come over and have a quick holiday!! I can show you around a bit too!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Don't do it you two! We've already got our quota of gormless Brits out here!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Don't do it you two! We've already got our quota of gormless Brits out here!


I am not a gormless Brit. I am a semi- alcoholic yorkshire man, lol griz


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

griz616 said:


> I am not a gormless Brit. I am a semi- alcoholic yorkshire man, lol griz


Funny lot them Yorkshiremen



Doggy


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Funny lot them Yorkshiremen
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy




That's why I moved to norfolk. lol griz


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

im just waiting on docters ok first as soon as i get that wild horses wont stop me from coming over and seeing u all maybe even show extreme a real bike ! not a kiddies toy lol
i have just booked a very expensive holiday though so cant go mad with the cash maybe a long weekend or a week at the most, will have to do a bit of a tour though as u all live quite far apart dont you ?
yeah me and griz when ive got me fosters boots back on that will be fun if im up to it by then.
a tour would be great from jo. just the mrs and me would be coming over my kids are all older 18 the youngest 22 the oldest easy life eh 
the only thing my kids argue about now is what time the clubs shut in town !
4am is to early they say am i getting old ?


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> im just waiting on docters ok first as soon as i get that wild horses wont stop me from coming over and seeing u all maybe even show extreme a real bike ! not a kiddies toy lol
> i have just booked a very expensive holiday though so cant go mad with the cash maybe a long weekend or a week at the most, will have to do a bit of a tour though as u all live quite far apart dont you ?
> yeah me and griz when ive got me fosters boots back on that will be fun if im up to it by then.
> a tour would be great from jo. just the mrs and me would be coming over my kids are all older 18 the youngest 22 the oldest easy life eh
> ...


let me know the plan? I don't live too far away in england, griz


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> im just waiting on docters ok first as soon as i get that wild horses wont stop me from coming over and seeing u all maybe even show extreme a real bike ! not a kiddies toy lol
> i have just booked a very expensive holiday though so cant go mad with the cash maybe a long weekend or a week at the most, will have to do a bit of a tour though as u all live quite far apart dont you ?
> yeah me and griz when ive got me fosters boots back on that will be fun if im up to it by then.
> a tour would be great from jo. just the mrs and me would be coming over my kids are all older 18 the youngest 22 the oldest easy life eh
> ...



Oh, didn't you know? Steve's letting us all use his villa in Fuengirola for a get together??! Jo's lot all coming over from the UK, me & my hubby & 3 kids, XTreme and his Donkeys, soon-to-be-chilling Strav - apparently the pool is big enough for the lot of us, so come on in, water's lovely!!!


Tallulah.xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Oh, didn't you know? Steve's letting us all use his villa in Fuengirola for a get together??! Jo's lot all coming over from the UK, me & my hubby & 3 kids, XTreme and his Donkeys, soon-to-be-chilling Strav - apparently the pool is big enough for the lot of us, so come on in, water's lovely!!!
> 
> 
> Tallulah.xx


yep im up for that need to dunk my still pussy toe nailless toe,s somewere


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> yep im up for that need to dunk my still pussy toe nailless toe,s somewere


Eww! (where's that "vomiting smilie" - Mods??!?)


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Eww! (where's that "vomiting smilie" - Mods??!?)


howdy partner 
whats up there only weaping a bit now !
you can have the deap end im not fussed


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

griz616 said:


> I am not a gormless Brit. I am a semi- alcoholic yorkshire man, lol griz


They're the best kind, Griz!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> howdy partner
> whats up there only weaping a bit now !
> you can have the deap end im not fussed


You get hold of the password today off the missus then?!?!

I dunno, dicky ticker, mucky toes - you're really selling yourself short


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

my_name_is_tallulah said:


> you get hold of the password today off the missus then?!?!
> 
> I dunno, dicky ticker, mucky toes - you're really selling yourself short


no just doing a bit of business on the net going now catch u later


----------

